# No_X_Eddie



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

That's serious stuff. Just ask Nascars' own Brian Vickers. Out for the year.

Get well, Eddie. :wave:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Best wished for a quick recovery...Get well buddy!!!...we'll keep you in our thoughts...


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

he WAS down...but not out

NoX is sipping the drugs - shootin' himself in the gut:mg:

otherwise healthy so he should have NO Xcuses not to head to the Hillbilly...
Take care my friend and come shoot some with Prag and I on Tuesdays...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> he WAS down...but not out
> 
> NoX is sipping the drugs - shootin' himself in the gut:mg:
> 
> ...


He really sounded good on the phone.


----------



## deadlyjest (Mar 30, 2009)

*Take Care*

Better take care of yourself, this is nothing to play with.

See ya at the Hillbilly if you are up to it.

Godspeed


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Some people will do just about anything for a little attention!!!!!

Get well my friend. You need to get out and shoot some with us. 

See ya at the Hillbilly if not before.:thumb:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Eddie - hope you recover quickly! :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Holy cow 

First you guys food poison him at LAS....now this. Leave my buddy alone.

On a serious note though.....I am glad he is ok and doing better.....you hang in there Eddie :darkbeer:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*DAAAANNNGGGgggggggg.....thought he had already sailed off into sunset for the summer.........

Hope you get well fast.....Fast Eddie.........*

.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Prayers Eddie, X's or not...:lol: :wink:

Get well quickly so Prag, Mac and crew can beat ya down again, eh?!! :thumb: :amen:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Thoughts are with you*

Keep shooting yourself in the belly with those blood thinner shots. Blood clots are serious things. Glad you are on the way to recovery.

Get back behind that string very soon:darkbeer:


----------



## Firstmaxx (Oct 9, 2006)

*Thanks My Friends*

Thanks Guy's, And I thought I was healthy. Doc's got me on lock down for a little while. I hope you all are having a good summer. The med's they got me on have slowed me down a little. I hope to get the bow back out in a couple weeks. Thanks again for your kind thoughts.:darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Firstmaxx said:


> Thanks Guy's, And I thought I was healthy. Doc's got me on lock down for a little while. I hope you all are having a good summer. The med's they got me on have slowed me down a little. I hope to get the bow back out in a couple weeks. Thanks again for your kind thoughts.:darkbeer:


Get well my friend - I need you back shooting so I'll have someone I can whoop up on. :wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I hope you realize all my teasing about weak kneed CaroWhiners is all in good fun............for the most part. :wink:

Take care of yourself and you'll be back to schooling Prag and Mac in archery before you know it. 

I'm praying for your quick recovery.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Get well soon. Don't push it. Listen to the Docs. Sometimes they're right.:wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Listen to the Docs and heal up buddy...

I can't believe you have actually slowed down though...it's almost incomprehensible...


----------

